# Pain Management Lidocaine and Marcaine



## cbowman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

1)Is Lidocaine or Marcaine reimbursed if billed with an ESI or joint injection?
2) Is Lidocaine mixed with steriods or any other medications given with an ESI or joint injection reimbursed?


----------



## efrohna (Apr 23, 2008)

No.  CMS guildelines considers the use of lidocaine, marcaine, procaine, xylocaine or any other "caine" as part of the surgical service & is not separately billable when used as a local anesthetic.  Most payers follow the same guideline.


----------



## cbowman1 (Apr 30, 2008)

efrohna said:


> No.  CMS guildelines considers the use of lidocaine, marcaine, procaine, xylocaine or any other "caine" as part of the surgical service & is not separately billable when used as a local anesthetic.  Most payers follow the same guideline.



In a case where it is being mixed with something else and not being used as a local anesthetic what is your thoughts?


----------



## marvelh (May 5, 2008)

It is being used as a local anesthetic to decrease the burning / discomfort associated with the steroid injection.


----------

